# Fruit chutney.



## Leanne (Mar 5, 2010)

1.75kg (4 lb) sliced peeled peaches or apricots.
175g (6 oz) sultanas
2 cloves garlic, minced ( or to taste)
75g (5 oz) chopped onion
150g (5oz) chopped preserved ginger
1 teaspoons chilli powder
1 tablespoon mustard seed
900g (2 lb) dark brown soft sugar
1L (1 3/4 pints) cider vinegar
4 tablespoons pickling spice



1. In a large heavy pot, stir together the peaches, sultanas, garlic, onion, preserved ginger, chili powder, mustard seed, curry powder, brown sugar and cider vinegar. Wrap the pickling spice in a spice bag or muslin and place in the pot.
2. Bring to the boil, and cook over medium heat uncovered until the mixture reaches your desired consistency. It will take about 1 1/2 hours to get a good thick sauce. Stir frequently to prevent scorching on the bottom.
3. Remove the spice bag, and ladle into hot sterilised jars. Wipe the rims with a clean moist cloth. Seal with lids and rings, and process in a barely simmering water bath for 10 minutes. The water should cover the jars completely.

I usually make at least double quantities of this as I have fruit trees in my garden. This in a pretty jar and a bottle of wine makes a nice gift.


----------

